# Madman (Eddie)



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

Some things i think might interest some people here

Eddies wifes name is Debbie


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^ they live in Chicago


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^ daughters name is Lucy


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

since Eddie was so nice on LWs little girl,

please show the same quality level of respect for Lucy


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ im selling pics of eddies wife

shes an ugly mutt so lets say $1 each?


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Deb likes to run this

Chi Town Half Marathon & 10k


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^Debbie or Debra


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2012)

Scooby Doo lunch box, filled with Scooby Snax?


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 16, 2012)

Why did so many people work so hard to get him banned if people are gonna constantly start threads about him when he's gone??


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ since when is he gone? who do u think Earl is?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Tp, for your sake, you better pray to the God of unjerked aussie punks that those pics ^ are not of his family. If he pm's me confirming it, you will be banned.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2012)

Plenty here have crossed the line with pics. Hopefully its just a random pic (like all mine are) People used my pics but i did post them up??????.

What is the criteria that Earl/Eddie/Debbie/Madman have to do to prove its his family? Shouldnt we inform the police and have said child taken from him?


----------



## boss (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey sfw if I say someones full name for people to facebook is that ok? Its a cat torturer who got criminally charged.


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Cats? Who cares!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2012)

Was the cats name Hagen?


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Tp, for your sake, you better pray to the God of unjerked aussie punks that those pics ^ are not of his family. If he pm's me confirming it, you will be banned.



its his publicly available profile, on anonther site, thats the avatar!


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

2nd from the right is his wife


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello world! | Edanddeb's Blog


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

pics the avatar on the last link


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

i didnt post anyones pics, i took legally available, publicly displayed information and linked it here

i found the site cause its where eddie links pics from to here


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

and according to Earl, hes not eddie lmao


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

posting 2 guys fucking a womans corpse which is illegal in any civil country doesnt get someone banned, but teaching Eddie thats he not as anonymous as he thinks so he should play nice is

posting dozens of pics saying azza is a pedophile is ok also lmao



my hypocrisy meter is off the charts lmao


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

its ok, this is eddies gf according to him


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Id suck the hell out of her nips!


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ ud choke on the earing!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Id suck the hell out of her nips!


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 17, 2012)

Prepare thyself !



Tall Paul said:


> Some things i think might interest some people here
> 
> Eddies wifes name is Debbie





Tall Paul said:


> ^ they live in Chicago





Tall Paul said:


> ^ daughters name is Lucy





Tall Paul said:


> ^^ im selling pics of eddies wife
> 
> shes an ugly mutt so lets say $1 each?



*^ ^Counting chickens before they're hatching. ^ ^
*




SFW said:


> Tp, for your sake, you better pray to the God of unjerked aussie punks that those pics ^ are not of his family. If he pm's me confirming it, you will be banned.



_*Slammed !*_ ^



Tall Paul said:


> its his publicly available profile, on anonther site, thats the avatar!





Tall Paul said:


> posting 2 guys fucking a womans corpse which is illegal in any civil country doesnt get someone banned, but teaching Eddie thats he not as anonymous as he thinks so he should play nice is
> 
> posting dozens of pics saying azza is a pedophile is ok also lmao
> 
> ...



^ The justification... ( Paul knows he's been bad )






Tall Paul said:


> ^^ ud choke on the earing!



And finally here comes the cock suckin'... 




Only an idiot would put a made up name into google and believe no one else could use that alias...

We are truly going backwards as human beings...

Thanks Pauly ! 



*Coolhand*... out​


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2012)

there is only 2 coolhandjames, one is an australian horses name, the other all link back to you 

there is however a coolhandjim and i wonder jim is short for??????


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 17, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> there is only 2 coolhandjames, *one is an australian horse* name, the other all link back to you
> 
> there is however a coolhandjim and i wonder jim is short for??????



That's me ^^... good ole Horse Cock.


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2012)

youve been sucking Eddies dick for so long its not funny CHJ

poeple think ur are the same person now!

and i got eddies pics of the site he likes to link pics from, lmao its a persons blog and funnily enough theres a profile called Edanddeb! there theres a pic with 4 women in it and one is named debra (2nd from right, name over number!)
i didnt post these pics, i didnt steal them from fb, i linked another site to here

EVERY person who quoted LWs daughters pics in the replys should be banned also


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> That's me ^^... good ole Horse Cock.




following in ur old mans footsteps? we hung him for fellating our horses also!


----------



## warmfootjames (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get steroids ?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wrong section asswipe, i negged you cause your first and only post is in AG. You are a gimmick, gimmick, gimmick…..


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 17, 2012)

warmfootjames said:


> Does anyone know where i can get steroids ?





azza1971 said:


> Wrong section asswipe, i negged you cause your first and only post is in AG. You are a gimmick, gimmick, gimmick…..



That's right you tell em Azza.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 17, 2012)

SFW said:


> Id suck the hell out of her nips!


And I'd stand behind you and patiently wait my turn...


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> And I'd stand behind you and patiently wait my turn...



i dont have nipple rings but i got hair around my nipples if i can go after sfw! ahahah jk lmao


----------



## EARL (Apr 17, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ^^ since when is he gone? who do u think Earl is?



My name is neither Eddie nor James. And this thread sucks.

That's 3 strikes YOU'RE OUT. Don't bother stepping up to the plate anymore.
You know you frequently come up small for someone claiming to be very tall.

And since you fail at life and I know two former sparring partners who are out of work at the moment and could use a quick job, I'll tell them I found someone they beat the shit out of and put an end to your misery and my agony of reading your drivel. 

Just let me know which one you rather it be you fat, wussy gimp?

..........

Snitsky 3rd Titantron - YouTube

or 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-x8LB-GLhc


AND IF THEY ARE TOO MUCH FOR YOU, THEN Mr. SONNEN MIGHT OBLIGE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w27pyaqzfRI


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)

^^back to red faggot
regards.


----------



## EARL (Apr 17, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^^back to red faggot
> regards.



Go fuck yourself cum-stain.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2012)

btw anyone with an ounce of sense can pinpoint the uploader of a photo if the phone or camera they ul with has gps. 

http://www.digital-photo-secrets.com/tip/1401/how-do-you-find-the-gps-coordinates-of-your-photos/


----------



## EARL (Apr 18, 2012)

I knew this stupid bitch would be reluctant to respond. The Pussy.



Small Paul said:


> i dont have nipple rings but i got my panties soil with vaginal fluids from being a punkass who hides when confront by guy who can whoop my fatass from here to Tokyo.  lmao



And ironically an American when to train in Japan whom I also knew.

Lord Tensai Custom Titantron #1 *HD* - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> I knew this stupid bitch would be reluctant to respond. The Pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What kind of fucking faggotry is this^^^?


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2012)

Its steady Eddie pretending hes a hard cunt

Nows hes creating a whole new persona, with boxers and fags, later he will have trained with GSP and Machida, kicked Tysons ass, single handedly took normandy and it was him who shot 50cent

He now claims hes nailing chicks that we can google on 3-4 different random gf pics websites

Eddie ur wife is an ugly mutt, hunch back, no neck, buck tooth looking gutter SLUG! I wouldnt fuck her with CHJs dick! And u have no choice but to take what i did up the ass, because if u admit its ur family, then everyone on here who uve insulted over the years now has their pics and will rag piss out of u and them!

On my worst day i could drop kick u fag boy!

Go on Eddie, ask them to remove the pics, its worth getting banned to let everyone see the snot bag u bang every night! Personally id rather pull but hey, im sure when the lights out and u have a peg on ur nose shes still ok!

I was prepared to leave it as it was, but u coming on all hard and shit is pathetic! Bring it faggot!


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> I knew this stupid bitch would be reluctant to respond. The Pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u also knew? ahahahah nice one eddie, like the chick u also banged

i used to fuck angelina, i wrote the script for you dont mess with the zohan, i was the 2nd gunman on the grassy knoll, i drowned whitney in the tub, i bashed Rihanna, Obama introduced his health care reforms cause i told him "nigger do it or else!"

ur fucken delusions of grandeur, u should just tell us that with ur thumb u can raise an arm to the sky and block out the sun!


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ that burning feeling in ur ass eddie, it will go away soon!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Eddie/Earl has a list, No 1 on the list is 

Be the biggest faggot i can possibly be….


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> u also knew? ahahahah nice one eddie, like the chick u also banged
> 
> i used to fuck angelina, i wrote the script for you dont mess with the zohan, i was the 2nd gunman on the grassy knoll, i drowned whitney in the tub, i bashed Rihanna, Obama introduced his health care reforms cause i told him "nigger do it or else!"
> 
> ur fucken delusions of grandeur, u should just tell us that with ur thumb u can raise an arm to the sky and block out the sun!



He killed Dick Clark


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 18, 2012)

I found an old picture of Eddies mom at the club:


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like something we can kick...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Plenty here have crossed the line with pics. Hopefully its just a random pic (like all mine are) People used my pics but i did post them up??????.
> 
> What is the criteria that Earl/Eddie/Debbie/Madman have to do to prove its his family? Shouldnt we inform the police and have said child taken from him?



Those are pics of someone's kid thou.  On a site of deviants that could be an issue.


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 18, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


>


.....which fat one did you say was his wife?


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

69grunt is Kimi. True story.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

69grunt said:


> .....which fat one did you say was his wife?



1953, she looks like she sodomises Eddie with a strapon, the one in the red shirt is Horse Teeth, 788 is a serial killer, murdered a box of Frosties, looks like 1953 won a 8th place ribbon in the egg and spoon race…..at the special olympics


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 18, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> Its steady Eddie pretending hes a hard cunt
> 
> Nows hes creating a whole new persona, with boxers and fags, later he will have trained with GSP and Machida, kicked Tysons ass, single handedly took normandy and it was him who shot 50cent
> 
> ...




*I just got my cock sucked Paul...

I cummed down her throat.

She choked a little but like a champ she pulled through.

 Any thoughts ?*


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Your stupid cum dumpster


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Your stupid cum dumpster





*Wrong !!!* _The woman who just left my house was_


----------



## Deity (Apr 18, 2012)

If that bitch actually is his wife, I'd suggest a divorce and lots of hookers. Just saying.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah but she calls him bitch…..


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2012)

Deity said:


> If that bitch actually is his wife, I'd suggest a divorce and lots of hookers. Just saying.




she tried, but Eddie wanted Alimony!


----------



## warmfootjames (Apr 19, 2012)

How can i block that Coolhandjames asshole ?


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> He killed Dick Clark



No actually it was your feces that got mixed into his last coffee.



azza1971 said:


> 1953, she looks like she sodomises Eddie with a strapon, the one in the red shirt is Horse Teeth, 788 is a serial killer, murdered a box of Frosties, looks like 1953 won a 8th place ribbon in the egg and spoon race…..at the special olympics



What's funny is those unsightly, elephantine broads are superior to the women in your family.



Deity said:


> If that bitch actually is his wife, I'd suggest a divorce and lots of hookers. Just saying.



Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> Its steady Eddie pretending hes a hard cunt
> 
> Nows hes creating a whole new persona, with boxers and fags, later he will have trained with GSP and Machida, kicked Tysons ass, single handedly took normandy and it was him who shot 50cent
> 
> ...



Like I said the knucklehead ^^^ needs some pyschological examinations.

And here's one last guy that could help knock some sense into your screwy hide...

abyss 2nd titantron - YouTube


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> On my worst day i could drop kick u fag boy!



Oh and don't bring your late night dreams into this okay cream puff.

I deal in reality.

Which is I only fight real men, not wussified cum-drunk prima donnas who
need loving from e-dorks to bring value and inflated confidence to their life.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Fall Paul* 


_
"On my worst day i could drop kick u fag boy!"


_
*Only a **TRUE BITCHASS FAGGOT** would try to take a **tete a tete **" over the internet mind you **"... to real life.*_
_Ladies and germs.... Fall Paul


​


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2015)

.. the good old days          ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

Griffith said:


>



2nd from the right was actually his wife lol.....


----------



## charley (Nov 23, 2015)

.. wow !!     chj was a freak  [azza's wife had a nice smile, and still she was married to azza]


----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

That's Eddies wife lol, 

Azzas wife looks like something an attractive woman threw up, which then ate so much her ankles and knees disappeared....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2016)

your wife has a face like a bag of smashed assholes, nice gimmick account you did in the car thread, not that any one noticed lol


----------



## Watson (Feb 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> your wife has a face like a bag of smashed assholes, nice gimmick account you did in the car thread, not that any one noticed lol



I don't have gimmicks shit for brains.....im not a fag who needs to hide who I am....gimmick!


----------

